# Nikon D40 large print quality



## darkpbstar (May 15, 2008)

Hello.  I was just wondering how the Nikon D40 is with large prints?  Like 8X10 and up?  Becasue I would like to maybe make a poster or something if I get a shot worth while.  Thanks alot


----------



## SBlanca (May 15, 2008)

if you use the search and search for a post titled printing dimensions by me there's loads of info there...

mainly for a canon eos 400d but just change it in accordance to your cameras specs


----------



## Big Mike (May 15, 2008)

You should certainly be able to make poster size prints from D40 files.

Keep in mind that it will help quite a lot if your image is very sharp in in focus.  This may mean that you should use a tripod and remote (or self timer), mirror lock up and a good quality lens at an optimum aperture.

Also, remember that poster sized prints aren't meant to be viewed up close...so the prints need not look as good as a 4x6 or 8x10.


----------



## Mav (May 15, 2008)

I've made 3-foot wide prints from my D40 and they've looked great.  I did have to upsample a bit because the printer wanted more native resolution than the D40 had so if you print that big often you might want to consider a higher MP camera, but for occasional large prints it's perfectly fine.


----------



## darkpbstar (May 16, 2008)

perfect thanks.  Yea I wouldn't be doing it alot, but I would like to have a poster on my wall of one of my own pictures, you know?  That gives me a good idea for a christmas present as well, I can take different pictures and get them enlarged for different members of my family. THat way I can really enjoy watching them all unwrap their gifts together, to see how they like my actual work.  Cool thanks alot everyone


----------



## HTPhotography (May 16, 2008)

I have a D40 and have printed numerous large prints. Largest I've printed on my plotter was a 36 in. x 45 in. and it came out awesome! Good luck with them!


----------



## djacobox372 (May 16, 2008)

It should be 100% photo perfect at 8x10, too far beyond that and you'll have more of a high-quality poster look.

The D40's resolution is as good or better then the best 35mm film photos, and 8x10 is about the limit of 35mm film for close viewing--beyond that photographers would shoot medium format film, which cameras like the D3 are finally approaching in quality. Medium format will take you up to about 16x20, beyond that and you're looking at large format photography to retain that up-close photo sharpness.


----------



## Mav (May 16, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> It should be 100% photo perfect at 8x10, too far beyond that and you'll have more of a high-quality poster look.
> 
> The D40's resolution is as good or better then the best 35mm film photos, and 8x10 is about the limit of 35mm film for close viewing--beyond that photographers would shoot medium format film, which cameras like the D3 are finally approaching in quality. Medium format will take you up to about 16x20, beyond that and you're looking at large format photography to retain that up-close photo sharpness.


Hmmm.... dunno about that.  Quality 35mm film drum scanned will give you the equivalent of about 24MP, and that's a "real" 24MP and not the Bayer interpolated variety you get with digital, so the definition and quality is a lot better.  If you stick your nose in to prints then yeah, you'll need to go to larger and larger formats more quickly.  But I think 8x10 or 8x12 or so is the largest print you'd ever really stick your nose into.  Beyond that you're standing back a bit.


----------

